# What is this part



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

It works with no load on it when I go to blow it all my augers and throwers stop same thing with driving portion on it blower is from 1979 it has 2 Allen screws and bolt in center motor still works just every thing else stops


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It sure does look like a centrufigal clutch.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Something like this.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

And welcome to the forum, from the Keystone State.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats cool. its completely chain driven


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow... that does look like a centrifugal clutch. I've never seen one of those on a snowblower!

The problem you describe could be due to the clutch being worn out, or the engine operating at too low an RPM. The way those clutches work they engage above a certain RPM and disengage below.

If the engine's running at the right speed, pull the clutch off and take it to a place that sells minibikes and go-karts - many of those use centrifugal clutches.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How about posting the machines model/serial number ??
Never seen a Drift Breaker or any machine with a centrifugal clutch


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> How about posting the machines model/serial number ??
> Never seen a Drift Breaker or any machine with a centrifugal clutch


Not sure frog but I think he's missing the id tag.


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

unfortunately the model and the serial number is no longer on it I'm looking for a replacement if anybody has a part number or some where I can buy a replacement


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd try contacting Searspartsdirect.com
Might even try the live chat feature but they might need to see a picture of it.
Hopefully it isn't someone's backyard fix.  That would be a nightmare. (Good thing is that chain adjuster looks like it's stock)
BUT, you might be able to take it off and find a place selling go cart parts and maybe they could match it up to something.

Centrifugal Clutches & Parts | Snowmobile Parts | MFG Supply

Mini Bike & Go Kart Clutches | Centrifugal Chain Drive | Belt Drive


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

clutches are pretty generic, it shouldnt be hard to find a replacement. i would try old minibike warehouse


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree! Proper part from the OEM would be great, but if that can't happen you've got other options.

The four most important parameters for a centrifugal clutch are the engine shaft diameter, chain size & number of teeth on the gear, and engagement RPM.

The first is easy to measure, as is the # of teeth on the gear. It's been quite a few years - I seem to remember "#35" is by far the most common chain size but you can probably find an online reference to determine the number from the dimensions of a link.

On the engagement RPM you'll probably just have to wing it, but somewhere between 2000 and 2500 RPM is probably good. You want something that's above the engine's normal idle speed of around 1600 RPM, but well below normal operating RPM which is 3600.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might also be able to find the chain size stamped into the side of the links on the chain or on the master link if it has one.
My craftsman uses #40 for it's drive chains but #41 was also used.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Today I learned older Craftsman Drift Breakers had a centrifugal clutch. 
Interesting. 
Shouldnt be too hard to replace if you find one with the right bore/chain size/teeth provided it's not rusted tight.
What does the grip lever on the RH handlebar do?


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

Its to shift gears 1 reverse and 5 drive gears


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

dbert said:


> What does the grip lever on the RH handlebar do?





matthewrich said:


> Its to shift gears 1 reverse and 5 drive gears


This one?

Any luck identifying your clutch? Chain size, number of teeth etc?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I was asking about the lever on the handlebar because this is the first time I've seen a centrifugal clutch on a snow blower. That means you would have to use some sort of throttle control for drive and auger engagement wouldn't it? Does this lever adjust the throttle?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Haven't seen too many blowers w/baby moon wheel covers either.


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

That handles stops the snow blowers wheels I'm looking for the clutch around town I'm trying tractor supply


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

There appears to be a drive chain that goes around this "clutch" and an idler wheel as well. If the clutch is broken, you need to find another with the same shaft and key size, AND the same number of "drive teeth in the sprocket". I remember having one on an old go-kart, works well, as rpm(s) increase the centrifugal force of rotation, causes the inner parts to friction hold the outer portion and makes the transmission - work.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might try OMBwarehouse https://www.ombwarehouse.com/ or MFGsupply Go Kart (List of Parts) | Go Kart & Mini Bike Parts | MFG Supply too if you can't find it locally. NorthernTool might be another source.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

With the 3-stage auger and centrifical clutch, that was a unique machine in more ways than one! The model # is 536-82564 and the clutch p/n is 27322. Looks like the original post is a few months old, but if you still need parts for this, I should have them. Clutch, chains, drive, auger gearbox...

You can still find the exploded diagrams on Sears Parts Direct, but they are pretty low resolution. Hope this helps!


----------

